
Brazilian mayor takes issue with Amazon.com in graffiti debate - woliveirajr
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-brazil-idUSKBN16Z2XU
======
dmix
Found the commercial. Although I don't speak Portugese.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Slb2GgV4D4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Slb2GgV4D4)

This seems to me they are taking offense to something they really shouldn't
be. Amazon just thought of a clever idea of shining book quotes onto the
walls. A topical marketing idea.

It seems like political spin to take this minor off-hand comment as a insult,
for this persons political gain.

~~~
woliveirajr
Context:

This mayor has done (and previous mayors did it too, but to a lesser extent)
some painting over graffiti.

Given political discussions at this moment (in Brazil, but similar to those
happening in the US and Europe), his attitude was criticized. He is more
right-inclined (coming from business, specially in real state, and so on) and
the left did criticize such painting a lot.

The ad from Amazon says that the city is now too grey and they shined those
book quotes over those places (that had graffitis just 1 or 2 months ago).

The great point is that removing graffitis was supported by some parcel of the
citizens, and the Amazon ad was downvoted. When the Mayor replied in another
video, asking Amazon to donate books and Kindles, all the debate ignated, with
people pro- and against- the ad campaign.

And some companies jumped onboard and used twitter to say that they will
donate books, before Amazon replied.

